# Speaker Size??



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

I think this question has come up before but i just want to clear it up...can a pair of 6x4 speakers fit in my '92 sentra XE?? these are a good price...if anyone wants them check it out.......

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dllViewItem&item=1363017273

and one more thing what kind of speakers and amp would you guys suggest i get without breaking the bank....i just want some good sound quality since my factory speakers are buzzing now....*sigh*...
paul.


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

I have infiniti 4"*6 " in the front, but they don't really fit 

i was told that 4*6 was the speaker size,which it was, BUT the stock 4*6 is on an (about) 6 3/4" plate 
i jimmy rigged the speakers in there I but would recommend getting the proper size(6 3/4")

i would also recommend infinity speakers

hope i helped


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i just got infinity 652i 6.5" all the way around in today


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

on a 92 XE are they 6.5's all the way around?? will they fit perfectly? and can someone help me on how to install them on the rear deck??


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Currently...I have Kenwood 6.5 3-ways in the fronts and Kenwood 6.75 2-ways in the back. They sound very good for the money, but then I have Dynomat Xtreme on the doors plus some tweeters, so maybe that might help


----------



## koshimaro (Jun 28, 2002)

what do you guys think about these speakers? how true is this 900 watts business??
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1365396319


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not that big of an audio guru, so don't take my opinions personal or anything. First of all, those speakers looks like the Infinity Kappa series. Second of all, I have never heard of a 6.5 inch speaker that can handle 450 watts each. There are some subwoofers that can't even handle 450 RMS watts. Anyways, as the saying goes...if its too good to be true, then it probably is. If you are seriously interested in those speakers, then I would wait a few months to hopefully find some type of feedback on them if they are just BS or not.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Waht's up Waldo? Aren't you from the SR20DEforum? Anyways, I'll second Waldo's opinion. If wouldn't buy a speaker so inefficient that it needed that much power. I honestly like the OEM infinities in my car. I've only added a nice head unit and subs that I had from another car. My speakers sound better than the OEM upgraded crap I've heard in brand new $30k cars. If you want good sounding cheap audio, go to best buy or some place like that and listen to all their speakers. You'd be surprised how good some cheap pioneers or Jensens sound. People knock Jensen, but I put Jensens and a pioneer head unit in a friends car several years ago and it sounded better than what I had and I spent on fosgate speakers and amp, and an alpine head unit. Let your ears be the judge, not the price nor what other people tell you.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, I just started up posting on the www.sr20deforum.com a few months ago. I'm probably more known on the www.b15sentra.net boards tho, been a member there like forever, but I nearly don't have as many posts as other people there. Its all good tho, everyone doesn't have to be a post whore, lol.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm the easiet posting whore you'll ever meet Waldo!  LMAO!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2002)

hello it's my first time posting so if i'm interupting i'm sorry.
but I couldn't help but to read the question about speaker watts and how true it really is. to tell the truth all speakers dosn't matter if it's full range or sub 90% are all half of the peek rating. so that 900 watt speaker yhat you saw is about 450 rms(continous) power. but all in all it's best to go shopping and listen for the best in sound quality.


----------

